# Johnny Guitar here!!!!



## Johnny Guitar

Hey, my name is Johnny and I'm your guy's new best friend! I work at my parents company part time to earn money for systems I like building, hopefully ill start selling rebuilt PC's under "Dragon Teeth"

Cheers!


----------



## Ericrules30

hello,
instead of putting ur specs in ur sig like that just click this url.

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem








WELCOME, always nice to have new members









EDIT: Where u from?


----------



## reaper~

Nice rig! Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Guitar

Thanks! You guys got really good rigs too, wish I had that evga classified









Thank you guys for welcoming me, add me on steam if you wanna play somethin


----------



## Ericrules30

My comp pwns ALL


----------



## chinesethunda

lol welcome to OCN! nig rig you have there


----------



## SlaveOnDope

ericeod circling from above


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


Try it again in the freebies section!
Also i love how the Mod waited till the Exact end to delete the thread! 
im Secretly cursing out the Mod in my room










I am sorry guys; it was not intentional to cut it minutes before the end. I was very forthright with the OP about why the thread was deleted and gave him references:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*

Sorry, while I know you are trying to be nice, the Freebie rules state the following:

Quote:



1. To post a new thread in the Freebies Forums you must have at least the ability to PM, which is to say that you much have at least 10 reps, 20 days on the site, and 20 posts.


Terms of Service

Quote:



*||Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use || *
You ARE NOT allowed to use Overclock.net to:
Advertise or promote products and/or services that you or someone you know has an "interest" in
*This includes linking to a personal website*
Display affiliate links of any kind
Copy content, images or any other Overclock.net assets (in part or in whole)
Recruit people for other websites/projects/jobs or any other reason
Directly or indirectly profit from your relationship with the site and the people you meet here, now or in the future
*If you do choose* to use the site for any of the activities outlined within the Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use section (directly above), YOU AGREE to the following:
Every instance of breaking one of these rules outlined with the Advertising/Promotion/Commercial Use section constitutes you entering into an agreement with Overclock.net to pay for such initiatives at a cost of *$500 per incidence*.




I have to do my best to hold every OCN member to the same standards. While I know it was really cool, it was still too premature (not enough rep). The OP was very understanding, and if he is nice will run it again when he has 10 rep!

And most important, welcome Johnny Guitar!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Hmm. Crap. I started deleting and locked before I saw eric. I'll let him finish up. Finished up myself.

Edit; and he had to ninja me. *pout*


----------



## hfcobra

ah well, i suppose ill get on in a month and see who won it


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


I am sorry guys; it was not intentional to cut it minutes before the end. I was very forthright with the OP about why the thread was deleted and gave him references:

I have to do my best to hold every OCN member to the same standards. While I know it was really cool, it was still too premature (not enough rep). The OP was very understanding, and if he is nice will run it again when he has 10 rep!

And most important, welcome Johnny Guitar!


Aww it was you!
No problem anymore








If its you im cool with it









Anyways yea i guess we'll have to wait!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Ugh *sad face*


----------



## ericeod

Thanks everyone for your understanding.


----------



## Kryton

That's how it goes sometimes.

You gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## beers

Hah, at least you'll get another huge influx of traffic to your website again in round #2.
Free advertising ftw.


----------



## OverSightX

Rules are rules.... o you mods.. always on top of things. Do you guys ever sleep


----------



## Johnny Guitar

Will I still be allowed to host the contest on my website knowing it pretty much flopped over?


----------



## SKI_VT

And OCN Moves on!


----------



## Kryton

Rewind needs to RMA the "Mod-Away" spray.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnny Guitar*


Will I still be allowed to host the contest on my website knowing it pretty much flopped over?


Oh man







fingers crossed again...mousing this thread with my face

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


Rewind need to RMA the "Mod-Away" spray.


Ugh I know...as flaky as that one time SSD sale


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


Rules are rules.... o you mods.. always on top of things. Do you guys ever sleep










Sure. I'm not a robot, though I wouldn't mind being a cyborg.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


Rules are rules.... o you mods.. always on top of things. Do you guys ever sleep










Honestly I've had a bad week and havent been on in 8 days. I had a friend in EOD killed and to be honest, can't sleep. So you all are stuck with me for the night!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Honestly I've had a bad week and havent been on in 8 days. I had a friend in EOD killed and to be honest, can't sleep. So you all are stuck with me for the night!


Terrible to hear man







Hope you are getting through it ok big guy


----------



## SKI_VT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


Honestly I've had a bad week and havent been on in 8 days. I had a friend in EOD killed and to be honest, can't sleep. So you all are stuck with me for the night!


Thats a buzzkill








RIP to your buddy !


----------



## OverSightX

Man sorry to hear bout your friend.. my condolences.. I lost some buds these last couple years in active duty and one of the reasons I got out myself.


----------



## hfcobra

oh.... that sucks, really sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine how you feel


----------



## Kryton

That bites man!

Sorry to hear about that and my condolances to you for whatever it's worth.


----------



## CramComplex

ugh i've got nothing tosay when a subject has to do with death...ugh...

anyway although late...welcome to OCN JG...and to the mods...GJ


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverSightX*


Man sorry to hear bout your friend.. my condolences.. I lost some buds these last couple years in active duty and one of the reasons I got out myself.


Thanks everyone. Yeah I got out 4 months before the team I was assigned to (I was replaced with another teamchief from my unit) was hit while disarming an IED and 3 were killed. I've lost many close EOD friends and it happens almost every deployment bucket. I actually wanted to go back in after my close friend Phil was killed last year, but I promised my fiance I wouldn't go back into EOD. So here I am with my college degree sitting on my backside doing.... nothing of consequence. Don't take it the wrong way, I'm not belittleing the OCN forum, which is what I'm doing now.

I'll leave this as the last comment. I honestly didn't mean to let it out here on OCN right now.


----------



## Ericrules30

about the friend R.I.P.


----------

